# Springfield Armory’s New Hellcat Concealed Carry 9mm Pistol



## BackyardCowboy

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/springfield-armorys-new-hellcat-concealed-carry-9mm-pistol/


----------



## BackyardCowboy

https://www.springfield-armory.com/products/hellcat-3-micro-compact-9mm/#HC9319B


----------



## hillman

Does not appear to have a thumb safety. NGFM


----------



## Babbalou1956

Interesting. Hopefully they don't have the issues SIG had with their 365. The magazine isn't staggered like the SIG but they're both 1" wide. They both proved that a double-stack pistol doesn't need a wider slide than a single-stack.


----------



## Airma

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.springfield-armory.com/products/hellcat-3-micro-compact-9mm/#HC9319B


+1


----------



## BackyardCowboy

*Gun Review: Springfield Armory Hellcat 9mm Micro-Compact Pistol *

*https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/gun-review-springfield-armory-hellcat-9mm-micro-compact-pistol/*


----------



## Babbalou1956

Hellcat vs P365, what I've learned so far online: Hellcat is a little snappier, trigger is slightly heavier but crisper. Better break. Fits big hands better because length of grip front to back. Size is close. Hellcat grip is slightly wider but shorter in length. No reliability problems so far with the Hellcat. Both accurate for the size. I'll compare them once our range gets a Hellcat to rent. Guide rod is a stand-off feature. Sticks out past the frame some so pushing pistol against someone doesn't take it out of battery. May start an aftermarket trend, maybe?


----------



## cnewcomer

I got my Hellcat yesterday and went to the range today. Babbalou1956 called it right, so what 'he' said.  I also have the P365, and the Hellcat's slightly longer front to back grip feels much better in the hand (unless you have small hands). The are both nearly identical in size, but the Hellcat's slide in a tad narrower, and the Hellcat is a tad lighter. The Hellcat measures a little wider at the frame because they added a ledge to recess the controls. However, they added the same small ledge on the opposite side, perhaps for visual balance? Anyway, they're still nearly identical. I don't usually count the controls in the overall width, but in this case those ledges are long enough that it's a 'thing.'

The P365 had early striker breakage issues, and the trigger return spring popping off, but I haven't heard any more about those issues. Mine has been 100%, but I do think about it and remain 'concerned', but I carry the hell out of it anyway. 10+1 is awesome in that size package is amazing, and now Springfield has "1 cartridge" upped Sig. It comes with an 11 and 13 round magazine. They include a flush plate if you want to swap out the pinkie extension on the 11 rounder. The striker is not round, but a flat triangle kinda shape which is oriented vertically. It's similar to a Glock striker. I'll attach a pic. Primer drag will run vertically inline with the tip. Look at the bottom brass and you can see the vertical orientation of the striker and the drag is going the same direction. I don't think this striker can break.

Did I notice anything kinda 'strange' about the Hellcatt? Yep. The serial number is located under the frame where the rail is located. Not unusual, right, however, the barrel is serialized, the slide is serialized, and the chassis is serialized. Holy bunch of numbers Batman! At least they're not too visible.


----------



## Goldwing

cnewcomer said:


> I got my Hellcat yesterday and went to the range today. Babbalou1956 called it right, so what 'he' said.  I also have the P365, and the Hellcat's slightly longer front to back grip feels much better in the hand (unless you have small hands). The are both nearly identical in size, but the Hellcat's slide in a tad narrower, and the Hellcat is a tad lighter. The Hellcat measures a little wider at the frame because they added a ledge to recess the controls. However, they added the same small ledge on the opposite side, perhaps for visual balance? Anyway, they're still nearly identical. I don't usually count the controls in the overall width, but in this case those ledges are long enough that it's a 'thing.'
> 
> The P365 had early striker breakage issues, and the trigger return spring popping off, but I haven't heard any more about those issues. Mine has been 100%, but I do think about it and remain 'concerned', but I carry the hell out of it anyway. 10+1 is awesome in that size package is amazing, and now Springfield has "1 cartridge" upped Sig. It comes with an 11 and 13 round magazine. They include a flush plate if you want to swap out the pinkie extension on the 11 rounder. The striker is not round, but a flat triangle kinda shape which is oriented vertically. It's similar to a Glock striker. I'll attach a pic. Primer drag will run vertically inline with the tip. Look at the bottom brass and you can see the vertical orientation of the striker and the drag is going the same direction. I don't think this striker can break.
> 
> Did I notice anything kinda 'strange' about the Hellcatt? Yep. The serial number is located under the frame where the rail is located. Not unusual, right, however, the barrel is serialized, the slide is serialized, and the chassis is serialized. Holy bunch of numbers Batman! At least they're not too visible.
> 
> View attachment 17605
> 
> View attachment 17604


Might not be polite to ask, but What was the price on the Hellcat?
GW


----------



## cnewcomer

$499 Shipped from gunbuyer dot com.


----------



## Goldwing

Thanks for the info.

GW


----------



## graydond

I live in upstate New York and they have a 10 round max capacity magazine law. does Springfield have a 10 round magazine version in the works? I know it defeats the purpose of the gun but I would like to get one if was NYS compliant.


----------



## berettatoter

Man, these manufacturers are spitting these little 9's out, faster than I can change a pair of socks.


----------



## desertman

berettatoter said:


> Man, these manufacturers are spitting these little 9's out, faster than I can change a pair of socks.


That's great, it's something to look forward to. It's kinda' like anticipating what next years new cars and trucks will be like. I'm just hoping that HK will be adding a .45 to it's VP series of pistols. Hopefully a VP .45SK.


----------



## berettatoter

desertman said:


> That's great, it's something to look forward to. It's kinda' like anticipating what next years new cars and trucks will be like. I'm just hoping that HK will be adding a .45 to it's VP series of pistols. Hopefully a VP .45SK.


Well, yeah, that would be cool...I wouldn't hold your breath on that one though.


----------

